# I Survived...Beyond and Back



## jbird1 (Feb 21, 2011)

Has anyone seen this show on Bio?  The stories are are quite persuasive and come from what seem to be normal, genuine people.  Could a conspiracy or scientific explanation be the answer?

I would be interested to know what folks like atlashunter and ambush think of these accounts.  

Also, I was raised Catholic but my skeptical nature has been getting the better of me lately.  Just investigating and looking for answers like alot of folks.   Thanks


----------



## atlashunter (Feb 22, 2011)

Haven't seen it. What's it about?


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 22, 2011)

atlashunter said:


> Haven't seen it. What's it about?



http://www.biography.com/isurvived-beyond-and-back/


----------



## Jranger (Feb 22, 2011)

Yes I have watched the show several times. Scientist try to explain it away as brain activity. I don't know what it is, but the numbers of people reporting this phenomena makes for quite a compelling argument for life after death. Either way, if it comforts those who experience it and those who hear of it; nothing bad can come from it...IMO


----------



## pnome (Feb 22, 2011)

Jranger said:


> the numbers of people reporting this phenomena makes for quite a compelling argument






It does?


----------



## Jranger (Feb 22, 2011)

pnome said:


> It does?



I guess I missed the original post making this topic relevant to alien abduction...


----------



## pnome (Feb 22, 2011)

Jranger said:


> I guess I missed the original post making this topic relevant to alien abduction...



My point is that if we are going to accept anecdotal evidence for the afterlife, we would have to accept anecdotal evidence of things like alien abductions too.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 22, 2011)

pnome said:


> My point is that if we are going to accept anecdotal evidence for the afterlife, we would have to accept anecdotal evidence of things like alien abductions too.



I made no claims to proof of the afterlife. You're welcome to form your own opinion on the matter. If you read my entire post you will see where I stated I don't know what it is. Given the amount of people having some sort of experience when they die temporarily would warrant a second glance though. Can it be proved? No. However, it cannot be disproved either. I make no assertion as to whether the stories are factual. I only feel that no harm can come from them...


----------



## atlashunter (Feb 22, 2011)

I've heard these near death stories. Some people who come back have them, some don't. It would be interesting to do a study and see how the experiences from people of different cultures compare. Do hindus and atheists see Jesus and the lake of fire? Or do people generally experience what they would expect given their religious views and background? We know that a malfunctioning brain is going to alter the experiences we perceive. How do we know the reported experiences happened during the time of no brain activity as opposed to when they were being revived or dying?

Lots of unknowns. It's interesting and a good topic for further inquiry. It's possible that there is an afterlife. I just don't think it likely for a number of reasons.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

atlashunter said:


> I've heard these near death stories. Some people who come back have them, *some don't*. It would be interesting to do a study and see how the experiences from people of different cultures compare. Do hindus and atheists see Jesus and the lake of fire? Or do people generally experience what they would expect given their religious views and background? We know that a malfunctioning brain is going to alter the experiences we perceive. How do we know the reported experiences happened during the time of no brain activity as opposed to when they were being revived or dying?
> 
> Lots of unknowns. It's interesting and a good topic for further inquiry. It's possible that there is an afterlife. I just don't think it likely for a number of reasons.


 
I haven't heard any of the stories from those "that don't"!!!

Those that I have heard didn't relate stories relative to religious beliefs, but instead relatives or good friends that have passed on that were there to greet them, a feeling of complete peace and no longer having a fear of death.

My wife is an RN and and has witnessed many occassions of folks near death having conversations with someone that no one in the room could see. Some of them were friendly some of them not, in either case, it does make you wonder.


----------



## ambush80 (Feb 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I haven't heard any of the stories from those "that don't"!!!
> 
> Those that I have heard didn't relate stories relative to religious beliefs, but instead relatives or good friends that have passed on that were there to greet them, a feeling of complete peace and no longer having a fear of death.
> 
> My wife is an RN and and has witnessed many occassions of folks near death having conversations with someone that no one in the room could see. Some of them were friendly some of them not, in either case, it does make you wonder.



Prior to a very bad car crash I was in I had "my life flash before my eyes"; a series of memories replayed in an instant before impact.   Some of them were mundane but most of them were happy. The brain does some interesting things under stress.  Maybe it's some kind of survival mechanism.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

ambush80 said:


> Prior to a very bad car crash I was in I had "my life flash before my eyes"; a series of memories replayed in an instant before impact. Some of them were mundane but most of them were happy. The brain does some interesting things under stress. Maybe it's some kind of survival mechanism.


 
Very well could be. I've had two such instances, both with experiences that were 180 degrees from each other. One was a relaxed "I guess it's time to go" feeling, the other I had way too much time to think about it and survival instincts did kick in and saved my life.

I'm not sure that either of these are comparative to actual death bed experiences though..


----------



## jbird1 (Feb 22, 2011)

atlashunter said:


> I've heard these near death stories. Some people who come back have them, some don't. It would be interesting to do a study and see how the experiences from people of different cultures compare. Do hindus and atheists see Jesus and the lake of fire? Or do people generally experience what they would expect given their religious views and background? We know that a malfunctioning brain is going to alter the experiences we perceive. How do we know the reported experiences happened during the time of no brain activity as opposed to when they were being revived or dying?
> 
> Atlas...thanks for chiming in on this one.  I am kinda at the "on the fence" phase of understanding.  I have young children so I am trying to get a handle on it so as to provide a focused path for them.  I think spirituality is a good thing to instill a moral compass but don't presume the beleifs I was brought up under trump anyone elses.
> 
> Lots of unknowns. It's interesting and a good topic for further inquiry. It's possible that there is an afterlife. I just don't think it likely for a number of reasons.



The accounts are comforting in the fact that most wanted to remain in this place before they returned and the anxiety associated with human life was completely nullified.  Very intersting stuff.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Feb 22, 2011)

Jranger said:


> I guess I missed the original post making this topic relevant to alien abduction...



I think he was questioning your use of the phrase "makes this a compelling argument" because lots of people have reported such phenomena.  Lots of people see UFO's.  

Let's try this again.  A lot of people think this is Elvis laying low as a carnie.  Do you feel compelled to concede that this is indeed Elvis?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> I think he was questioning your use of the phrase "makes this a compelling argument" because lots of people have reported such phenomena. Lots of people see UFO's.
> 
> Let's try this again. A lot of people think this is Elvis laying low as a carnie. Do you feel compelled to concede that this is indeed Elvis?


 
I suppose we are going to stretch the boundaries of derailment and bring Bigfoot into this discussion as well then too??


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Feb 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I suppose we are going to stretch the boundaries of derailment and bring Bigfoot into this discussion as well then too??



If that's what it takes to make the point then I'd welcome it.  Aliens, Elvis, Sasquatch, Jesus...I've never encountered any of them personally.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> If that's what it takes to make the point then I'd welcome it. Aliens, Elvis, Sasquatch, Jesus...I've never encountered any of them personally.


 
So you've never been married...


----------



## Jranger (Feb 22, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> I think he was questioning your use of the phrase "makes this a compelling argument" because lots of people have reported such phenomena.  Lots of people see UFO's.
> 
> Let's try this again.  A lot of people think this is Elvis laying low as a carnie.  Do you feel compelled to concede that this is indeed Elvis?



I don't know...do you have a clip of him singing?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

Lots of folks and characters listed on this site, but I didn't see aliens, bigfoot or Elvis among them..

http://www.near-death.com/


----------



## jbird1 (Feb 22, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> I think he was questioning your use of the phrase "makes this a compelling argument" because lots of people have reported such phenomena.  Lots of people see UFO's.
> 
> Let's try this again.  A lot of people think this is Elvis laying low as a carnie.  Do you feel compelled to concede that this is indeed Elvis?



I am not on either side of the overall debate.  I do, however, think this is a very loose analogy in comparison to the topic.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 22, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> I think he was questioning your use of the phrase "makes this a compelling argument" because lots of people have reported such phenomena.  Lots of people see UFO's.
> 
> Let's try this again.  A lot of people think this is Elvis laying low as a carnie.  Do you feel compelled to concede that this is indeed Elvis?



Come on Ham, that's obviously Elvis. Everybody knows that he is going on a comeback tour in 2014 after this carnie thing plays itself out.


----------

